# Ridge Vent for Truss Type Roof?



## deko

I've been comparing ridge vents and narrowed it down to:

1. Air Vent Inc. Shingle Vent II

2. Cor-A-Vent V-400E

The house in question is a single-level home with a truss type roof. Nothing complicated.

I'll be using screened eave vents at every other rafter tail, which will about double the existing eave vents.

My concern is getting adequate air flow out of the ridge vent. I think the Shingle Vent II is better, but I don't know much about it.

The only other ridge vent I've looked at is Lomanco's Lo-OmniRidge, but I think that may be overkill for the size and construction of the house.

Comments on the Shingle Vent II or other suggestions welcome.


----------



## JWRoofing

I have been using the GAF Cobra III ridge vent for about 4 years and they works great, 

Of the two you picked I like the look of the Shingle Vent II that you found. If that one was available in my market I would try it.


_________
JW Roofing
Handmade Barrel Tile Roof, Miami Roofing


----------



## JWRoofing

Oh, I forgot to mention, make sure you have more soffit ventilation than ridge ventilation. Those ridge vents work really well, and you can hear the air being pulled into the soffit vents on a hot day. If you don't have sufficient soffit ventilation, you can create a vacuum in the attic and do some damage to the decking. 

Also, you need to take into account the loss of flow from the screens that are covering the soffit as well. 

_________
JW Roofing
Handmade Barrel Tile Roof, Miami Roofing


----------



## deko

Thanks for the comments. The Cobra 3 is pretty much the exact same thing as the Shingle Vent II as far as I know.

I am doubling the eave vents so I want to make sure I get the right ridge vent.

My only concern with the Shingle Vent II is that it is more difficult to install, and therefore easier to screw up. I don't know if the crew who will be installing it has ever worked with it before.


----------



## apkole

Check the NFVA numbers on each of the two products you are considering . . . then take the next step in your research and look for how much air the product actually flows. 

I don't ever qualify a product on ease of installation. I'm looking for well engineered and something that works as advertised . . .


A roofer that lives at my house needs a roof replaced this year . . . the existing Cobra vent is getting tossed and replaced by the Airvent SVII . . .

Just my .02 . . .


----------



## JWRoofing

Deko,

Take a closer look at the Cobra 3. It is not a roll, but it comes in flat 4 foot sections. What I like about the Cobra 3 is they come with the nails you need attached to them. So as long as your crew can snap a chalk line and cut a straight line (that is not too deep), it would be hard to mess up. Plus you can download the instructions. 

Here is a link to the page:
http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Resident...ts/Cobra-Rigid-Vent-3/Cobra-Rigid-Vent-3.aspx

Finally, remember to get a quality caulk to seal the edge, and you can also add a screen over the ridge cut. (keeps the bugs out)

_________
JW Roofing
Energy Star Roofing, Miami Roofing


----------



## deko

Thanks for the replies. I want to do this right and have it last 30 years, so I'm not going to skimp on the ridge vent.

I know the Air Vent SVII comes in 4-foot sections and is very similar to the Cobra 3.

As for which one is better, there is an interesting discussion here:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/cobra-ridge-vent-air-vent-shinglevent-ll-10473/


----------



## tani

I think Shingle Vent II is the better option as it has so many great features and is good for any kind of roofing that also includes the truss type roofs. Since your main concern happens to be getting enough air flow out of the ridge vent, Shingle Vent II would be your ideal choice. Some of its amazing features include:

- Creating a better draft by the deflecting the wind upwards and keeping the water out.
- The external baffle and internal weather filter helps to maintain optimum airflow.
- Ensures weather protection, particularly from rain and snow infiltration. 

angie's list


----------



## seoforu

I will agree with Tani,Shingle Vent II is the better option.

Good roofing company in Lanett Alabama | Alabama roofing companies


----------



## Roofsafe

Tamko Coolridge is better than SVII, it's stronger and doesn't come with a filter. ALL filters WILL plug up,I have yet to see one that doesn't. There are other vents out there that compare with Tamkos, try any of them that don't have a filter or are made of plastic cardboard. The plastic cardboaerd plugs up too, just takes longer.


----------



## deko

Thanks for the feedback and your recommendation of Tamko Coolridge. I looked at some pictures online. Their advertising seems to suggest that "Net Free Area" is better than "Netted" (which I assume means filtered).

Your comment that ALL ridge vent filters will eventually clog is well taken.

I'm curious if it possible to replace filters in ridge vents. I suppose how fast the filters clog, and how much external cleaning they require, depends on the immediate environment around the roof.


----------



## Fregeau

*Attic ventilation*

Where is the house located?
When was-it built?
Any vapor barrier?
Any air barrier?
Then we could talk about ridge vent but remember, if it ain't broke, don't fix-it!!!


----------



## Fregeau

*Attic ventilation*

Where is the house located?
When was-it built?
Any vapor barrier?
Any air barrier?
Then we could talk about ridge vent but remember, if it ain't broke, don't fix-it!!!
Regards.


----------



## Roofsafe

Whether the filter is fiberglass or fiber like you find in several of the rolled ridge vents, filters are made for one thing, collecting particles. I have pics of a SVII filter after just six years, and pics of rolled ridge that is plugged after being on the roof for ten years. About the only way I can see to fix the problem is to replace the vent with one that won't plug.
I would post the pics but me and posting pics on this forum don't seem to get along.
I have, vented and revented many roofs that had or didn't have needed ventilation in the past. I only roofed for fourty years and the last dozen I have not found any roof that didn't need vented. Not that I didn't vent them before, I just found better ways to get the job done.


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

Snow Country..... 100%.........................www.expertstormrepair.com Hail damage ......


----------

